# myFaces - Security/Login



## y0dA (21. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Wie handhabt ihr diese beiden Themen?

Benutzt ihr JAAS oder Acegi oder implementiert ihr die Security selbst?

Wie könnte ich an diese Sache rangehen?
Kann ich das Login mit einem Filter lösen, in welchem ich checke ob der Benutzer und das Pw stimmen und ihm in weiterer Folge auf die nächste Seite forwarden?

mfg


----------



## maki (21. Feb 2008)

Ich würde über  JAAS und Realms gehen, so könntest du die Konfig in der web.xml machen.


----------



## SnooP (21. Feb 2008)

jo - nehme Container-managed-Persistence... dann kannst du den Tomcat nehmen und dort kannst du unterschiedliche Technologien verwenden - wie z.B. JAAS oder aber einen einfachen DB-Login-Mechanismus.
Wenn du Tomcat-Komponenten verwendest, kannst du auf der View-Seite die Rollen des akt. Users abfragen und Komponenten nur in diesem Kontext anzeigen lassen... sehr praktisch


----------



## Gast (21. Feb 2008)

Bekomme ich von euch hierfür noch einen Link zu nem HowTo oder Tutorial?

Also Security über Tomcat mittels JAAS?


----------



## y0dA (21. Feb 2008)

Letzte Post ist von mir - war ausgeloggt, warum auch immer.


----------

